# Computer help please



## Julia (22 December 2007)

I've unwittingly got the attached as my home page.  I don't want it and want to revert to Google as home page.

Have gone Tools/Internet options/etc and ticked Google address as home page but this damn thing still keeps coming up.

Would be really grateful for advice on fixing it.

With thanks
Julia


----------



## numbercruncher (22 December 2007)

Hello Julia


Go to google.com and below the search box is " make google you home page " - does it for you no messing around


----------



## Nyden (22 December 2007)

Julia said:


> I've unwittingly got the attached as my home page.  I don't want it and want to revert to Google as home page.
> 
> Have gone Tools/Internet options/etc and ticked Google address as home page but this damn thing still keeps coming up.
> 
> ...




Try pressing get it now - upgrade your IE, (Internet Explorer), then follow the setup home page, and you'll be restored to google.


----------



## Julia (22 December 2007)

Thanks to both of you.  Discovered that "Spybot" spyware detector wasn't allowing me to make the change.  Have removed Spybot which is now redundant with the new version of Norton I've just installed and it is solved.
Help appreciated, fellas.


----------



## James Austin (10 December 2008)

i've got 3 monitors. one of them has decided to stop working. when i switch a cable from a monitor that does work into the socket for the monitor that doesnt, it begins working again. 

its as if the computer settings only recognize 2 monitors. 

any tips on how to get my computer to recognize the 3rd monitor, i am clueless?

i use NVIDIA, if that means anything!


thanks in advance
James


----------



## cutz (10 December 2008)

Hi James,

I've only got 2 screens so my config. may be different but have a go at this,
right click on your desktop>properties>settings then from the drop down box select your third monitor and check the box "extend my windows desktop this monitor"

Hope this helps.


----------



## James Austin (10 December 2008)

cutz said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I've only got 2 screens so my config. may be different but have a go at this,
> right click on your desktop>properties>settings then from the drop down box select your third monitor and check the box "extend my windows desktop this monitor"
> ...




thanks cutz
but the 3rd monitor in settings no longer appears, its gone


----------



## cutz (10 December 2008)

Sorry James,

That’s just about as far as my monitor troubleshooting skills will take me.


----------



## rub92me (10 December 2008)

I'm not an IT helpdesk person, but I'll have a go.
First of all try to reinstall the driver. If that doesn't work, do the following:
Unplug all monitors at the Computer end.
1) Connect monitor A to slot 1 in Computer - is it working? Yes: good unplug.
2) Connect monitor A to slot 2 in Computer - is it working? Yes: good unplug.
3) Connect monitor A to slot 3 in Computer - is it working? Yes: good unplug.
If it wasn't working for one of these 3 options then you know you have a hardware problem with your computer slots or your cable. Try using a different cable. If it's still not working then it's the computer slot. If it's working for all 3 then it might be a monitor related problem, so do the same for monitor B and C.
If you find no problems in above, then the problem may have to do with the configuration. If so the solution depends on your OS.


----------



## jackson8 (10 December 2008)

James Austin said:


> thanks cutz
> but the 3rd monitor in settings no longer appears, its gone




hi james

try opening up nvidia control panel then look for link that may say 
"my display is not shown in the list"  this may then enable the program to search for the other monitor
gary


----------



## James Austin (10 December 2008)

rub92me said:


> I'm not an IT helpdesk person, but I'll have a go.
> First of all try to reinstall the driver. If that doesn't work, do the following:
> Unplug all monitors at the Computer end.
> 1) Connect monitor A to slot 1 in Computer - is it working? Yes: good unplug.
> ...




thks rubme
the 3rd dead monitor works when i switch a working monitor into that socket so i'm thinking its software/configuration related, which is way out of my depth, . . . time to call in the experts.


----------



## mayk (10 December 2008)

James Austin said:


> thks rubme
> the 3rd dead monitor works when i switch a working monitor into that socket so i'm thinking its software/configuration related, which is way out of my depth, . . . time to call in the experts.




It is either the monitor cable or the monitor.


----------



## cutz (6 January 2009)

Hi Guys,

I've got a minor problem which is bugging me a little.
Running iress and a few other things, bits of info start dropping off iress, minimizing and restoring fixes it but it's a little annoying.

I've tried allocating more memory in java as suggested but it didn't work, i was just wondering if doubling system RAM will resolve this issue. I currently have 1G.

Another question i have is, does anyone use a MAC for running TWS? any issues that i need to be aware of ?

Thank in advance.


----------



## sails (6 January 2009)

Hi Cutz - I have been having increasing problems with Iress on each Java upgrade.  With version 1.6.0_10 Iress would often freeze.  Would have to use Task Manager to get out of it and then reboot.

Then with Java upgrade to _11, Iress no longer freezes, it crashes instead.  Not convenient if one is working an order! I sent one of the error files to a link enclosed in the error file to Sun Java but didn't hear anything back.

I also sent an email to the Iress help desk and they just told me to do all the things you have tried - eg adjusting java memory, etc, etc.

Perhaps there is a problem with Iress and the latest versions of Java - or perhaps the later versions of Java require more memory.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## cutz (6 January 2009)

Hi sails,

Funny you should mention that, i've also had iress crash a couple of times, for example i'll have TWS up with iress minimized next thing its disappeared from the taskbar with a related crash file added to my desktop, i've always assumed it was my 2 year old computer running to many things at once, i.e 2 platforms, a second monitor, the comsec website and ASF


----------



## sails (6 January 2009)

Cutz, I just spoke to Rob at Trader Dealer and he said to ensure that all previous versions of Java have been removed.  This can apparently cause some problems.  Suggested removing java completely then downloading the latest.   

See how it goes!  It will be a few days before I can test it out as I took some time off over Christmas and have a few things to see to this week - so won't be back into full-on trading just yet. 

I did find TWS very memory hungry - so your PC might be straining under the load a bit as well!


----------



## finnsk (6 January 2009)

cutz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Another question i have is, does anyone use a MAC for running TWS?



Running Iress on MAC no problem but what is TWS did a google but nothing


----------



## Buddy (6 January 2009)

A differant problem..... When I run video clips on my PC it seems to lock up the screen, goes slow, sometimes disorts the screen, and even causes the PC to restart.  This has only just started to occur.  Any ideas? I reloaded Windows media player but no luck. Could it be a stuffed video card?


----------



## cutz (6 January 2009)

sails said:


> Cutz, I just spoke to Rob at Trader Dealer and he said to ensure that all previous versions of Java have been removed.  This can apparently cause some problems.  Suggested removing java completely then downloading the latest.




Thanks Sails,

I just upgraded java last time, didn't remove the old version, i'll remove it all and reload the lastest when i'll get a chance.

finnsk, TWS is IB's platform.


----------



## mayk (6 January 2009)

Buddy said:


> A differant problem..... When I run video clips on my PC it seems to lock up the screen, goes slow, sometimes disorts the screen, and even causes the PC to restart.  This has only just started to occur.  Any ideas? I reloaded Windows media player but no luck. Could it be a stuffed video card?




Have you downloaded a codec recently? The program to run some videos ? 

Windos media player? Try installing VLC player, simple and without the windows BS. 

Try reinstalling your video card driver.

What are your computer hardware specifications. Sometime the CPU gets really hot and restarts your computer as a precaution. If that is the case try opening the case and cleaning up all the heating components of your computer (heatsink, fan etc).


----------



## Buddy (6 January 2009)

mayk said:


> Have you downloaded a codec recently? The program to run some videos ?
> 
> Windos media player? Try installing VLC player, simple and without the windows BS.
> 
> ...




Thanks mayk, I'll try all that. Will let you know how I go.


----------



## cutz (25 January 2009)

G’Day,

Does anybody here use a Mac to run their trading platform? I heard it’s a much more secure and efficient system.
I’m looking at buying a new computer and I’m trying to decide if it’s worth moving away from PC.

I’m intending to use the new computer solely to run Iress and TWS, my existing PC will be running office and internet explorer so there will be no issues with compatibility of existing programs.

Any thoughts, is a Mac worth the additional cash? Is it really that much more secure?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jackson8 (25 January 2009)

cutz said:


> G’Day,
> 
> Does anybody here use a Mac to run their trading platform? I heard it’s a much more secure and efficient system.
> I’m looking at buying a new computer and I’m trying to decide if it’s worth moving away from PC.
> ...




hi cutz
 i have a few friends who use mac's and they are all more than happy with them . they seem to be very reliable machines with a reliable running system. 
the only issue i can see with them is that they are an all in one hardware eg.  screen, hardrive and other components system which makes it a bit harder and more expensive to replace upgrade  hardware
also am not sure about the option of running multiple screens off them which may be of concern for a trader

my two bits
gary


----------



## cutz (25 January 2009)

Hi Gary,

Yeah, the enclosed system is a bit of a concern as i normally upgrade my PC at least once in it's life.

I had a look at the iMac at the local shop and the guys tell me that you can run an existing LCD via an adaptor which you attach to the back of the computer.


----------



## togs (25 January 2009)

Hi, Mac user here.

I don't run a trading platform per se, just web based stuff and soon Commsec over the iPhone, so I can't help you there.

Dual monitors: 

Easiest, most expensive solution is buy a Mac Pro, which can be upgraded with additional video cards. But it is hugely expensive, not what I would recommend for an initial investment in Apple. Large, heavy and noisy, last one I set up.

You can buy an iMac (the All-In-One types) and use a mini-DVI to DVI cable converter to plug in an additional monitor. This would be my recommeded route.

All Macbooks can drive an external display in addition to the laptop screen. Don't bother looking at the Macbook Air though; hugely inflated price and definitely not worth it.

Present generation Minis can't drive two monitors without a hackish solution. Rumors abound of additional video out on a refreshed model, but this is not a sure thing yet. Personally I'm hoping for this!

Cheers,
togs


----------



## smijo (25 January 2009)

Hi,
Ive been doing IT helpdesk now since I left uni, so about 3 years. Before rushing out and buying a Mac, allow me to give you some suggestions.
 - Firstly, I'm not sure what software you are having trouble with but if it runs off Java, how do you know its not Java causing the problem? And if it is Java causing the problem, how do you know it won't happen on the Mac version of Java?
 - Java does have difficulty with reliability, its not the most stable platform I have supported. It does not run really well if there are multiple installs of it. Delete all instances of it and reinstall the latest version.
 - Have you ever heard of Temporary Internet Files? they are files stored on your computer to cache websites to make your surfing experience faster. Delete these. 

Open Internet Explorer---> Tools menu up the top--->Internet Options--->under Browsing History click Delete--->click Delete Files--->Delete Cookies

 - Java applets are small programs (similar to tempoary internet files) which are stored as a cache. Every program that uses Java has an applet. Delete the Java applets and the software will be forced to make a new one thus maybe fixing your problem. 

Start Menu --> Control Panel ---> (switch to classic view if you are not already)---> Java---> Settings button under Temporary Internet Files--->Delete Files.   (This will delete your java applets)

 - It that doesn't work it may be time to reformat your computer. Reformatting involves wiping everything and reloading windows which allows a clean fresh install of everything. It may be best to take it into a computer shop for this.
 - If you still have trouble after the reformat then probably go buy a Mac!!


----------



## jackson8 (25 January 2009)

cutz said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Yeah, the enclosed system is a bit of a concern as i normally upgrade my PC at least once in it's life.
> 
> I had a look at the iMac at the local shop and the guys tell me that you can run an existing LCD via an adaptor which you attach to the back of the computer.




the difference between the two could also be how they both handle open windows 
this may be worth a read as depending how you use iress there may be some issues with multiple windows open

http://webferret.search.com/click?wf,running+multiple+screens+of+a+mac,8,forevergeek.com%2Fapple%2Fmac_vs_windows_its_all_about_the_maximize_button.php,,entireweb


----------



## cutz (25 January 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone, I’ll check it out at the shop on Tuesday, perhaps they can fire up a demo platform.


----------



## cutz (15 November 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I've finally decided to set up Mac Mail on my desktop but i can't seem to be able to set up multiple accounts and the one i did manage to set up has trouble sending mail, tried trawling various sites but the info I found is pretty vague.

Not too fussed about sending mail but i would like to configure at least two accounts to receive. 

BTW the mail server is Bigpond.

Any tips from Mac gurus ?


----------



## call_me_al (15 November 2009)

I'm no Mac Guru, but I have multiple email accounts set up on Mac Mail. I just set them up as per the help page on the Bigpond site. The only thing I can think of to check is make sure the 'Use SSL' is not ticked. Check for this in both preferences/advanced and in the Edit Server List (in the Outgoing Mail Server pulldown).


----------



## cutz (15 November 2009)

Thanks al, i'll check it out.

I'm sure i've got SSL enabled because i assumed it provided greater security, seems to be a hinderance.


----------



## Julia (15 November 2009)

Following the last automatic update from Windows, I'm having difficulty accessing Works Word documents, either those I've created and stored in 'My Documents', or new incoming Word documents.  Am also unable to run a slide show.

The messages from Windows are copied below:
Does anyone know what the problem is here and how to fix it?
I did try to run the original CD Rom to 'reinstall' as suggested,  but it wouldn't play.

Everything else is fine.


----------



## Nyden (15 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Following the last automatic update from Windows, I'm having difficulty accessing Works Word documents, either those I've created and stored in 'My Documents', or new incoming Word documents.  Am also unable to run a slide show.
> 
> The messages from Windows are copied below:
> Does anyone know what the problem is here and how to fix it?
> ...




Hello Julia,

Out of curiosity - are you logged in to Windows under your usual account? The symptom you are describing is associated with inadequate privileges. If you have an administrative account that you can login to, give that a whirl.


----------



## Julia (15 November 2009)

Hello Nyden,

I've changed nothing.  Just turn on the computer as I've always done.
Automatic log in I assume.


----------



## drsmith (17 November 2009)

Yesterday I installed a PCI-SATA 4-port card for the addition of more hard drives and the install went, well, er um, slightly wrong.

The net result is that the operating system will not load on bootup. The mobo during the initial stages of bootup recognises all existing hard drives though.

I have managed to get it to boot to a Windows install DVD (Win7 Enterprise) however an attempt to install a new OS on a free HDD partition also failed. Attemps to repair from the same DVD have also failed (no device drivers). Data on the HDD's is intact.

I have also modified settings in BIOS such ad HDD boot order but again to no avail.

As this is my home theatre machine it looks like an early night tonight.

This post has been made using a P3-733 running Windows98. It's days like this I'm glad I have not got around to tossing it out.


----------



## noirua (18 November 2009)

drsmith said:


> Yesterday I installed a PCI-SATA 4-port card for the addition of more hard drives and the install went, well, er um, slightly wrong.
> 
> The net result is that the operating system will not load on bootup. The mobo during the initial stages of bootup recognises all existing hard drives though.
> 
> ...




Hi drsmith, It is probably best to go to http://www.avforums.com  and type in to the search box PCI-SATA-4-port card - problems .  Then you will meet some very clever people who will either be discussing a similar problem or you can ask the question and experts arrive and gladly answer.
I could try and explain but they know very much more than I do - good luck


----------



## Nyden (18 November 2009)

drsmith said:


> Yesterday I installed a PCI-SATA 4-port card for the addition of more hard drives and the install went, well, er um, slightly wrong.
> 
> The net result is that the operating system will not load on bootup. The mobo during the initial stages of bootup recognises all existing hard drives though.
> 
> ...




Any more details? Does it work when you remove the PCI Card? How did they install 'go wrong'?

Julia, when you say the CD doesn't play - do you mean it doesn't automatically start, or it's too scratched up? Try clicking into the CD, and looking for something called 'setup'.


----------



## $20shoes (18 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Hello Nyden,
> 
> I've changed nothing.  Just turn on the computer as I've always done.
> Automatic log in I assume.




Did you get any further with this Julia? 

Seems Microsoft know about this issue and don't support it - 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/268213

whereas one chappy has done an uninstall and reinstall that worked ( would ensure you back up all your personal docs before attempting this) - 

http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/32695104/works-cannot-complete-th.aspx

One other thing worth considering is a move to Google Docs. Yes your docs are held in the cloud, but with Google Gears you you edit them offline. 
It is basic but may be sufficient?? docs, presos, spreadsheets and forms are possible as well as viewing pdf. 
 You can take a look at some published docs I put up here here which you can edit to your hearts content (publishing and sharing is another thing that you can easily do - as well as limit access and who has viewing/editing rights). 


http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tzGqnScOvJuTn7vBXnhGlHQ&output=html

http://docs.google.com/View?id=ddb8cdgg_34dhgzdvfc


----------



## drsmith (18 November 2009)

Nyden said:


> Any more details? Does it work when you remove the PCI Card? How did they install 'go wrong'?



I'm not sure how it went wrong but the symptoms are the same now both with and without the 4-port SATA card.

Diagnosis and repair details from Win7 Enterprise disc isolates the problem to missing or corrupt boot manager.


----------



## Nyden (18 November 2009)

drsmith said:


> I'm not sure how it went wrong but the symptoms are the same now both with and without the 4-port SATA card.
> 
> Diagnosis and repair details from Win7 Enterprise disc isolates the problem to missing or corrupt boot manager.




Have you tried running the repair utility on the disc? Let me ask you this, do you have multiple physical drives in this system, with operating systems on each, or another set up of that sort?


----------



## drsmith (18 November 2009)

Nyden said:


> Have you tried running the repair utility on the disc? Let me ask you this, do you have multiple physical drives in this system, with operating systems on each, or another set up of that sort?



The PC has 4 HDD's and 2 OS's, both of which are on seperate partitions on one HDD.

The disc repair utility got me as far as missing or corrupt boot manager.

Any attempt to reinstall the OS from disc only gets as far as a missing device/device driver.

I also tried the following from command prompt in the repair disc utility



> X:
> 
> CD X:\Windows
> 
> ...



There were a number of errors with BOOTSECT /NT60 ALL.

BOOTREC /REBUILDBCD failed (the requested system device cannot be found).


----------



## $20shoes (18 November 2009)

Dr Smith. Grand Stream Dreams is a wealth of knowledge. I would spend some time over on his blog. 

some useful links may be:

http://grandstreamdreams.blogspot.com/2006/08/boot-and-rescue-cds.html

http://grandstreamdreams.blogspot.com/2009/10/first-fatal-ksod-on-vista.html

http://grandstreamdreams.blogspot.com/2008/02/vistape-winbuilder-011-basic.html

http://grandstreamdreams.blogspot.com/2009/11/sexy-usb-boots-win-pe-style.html

Do you get so far that you could boot into Safe Mode?? Or does the PC hang before this point?
Oh, and when you installed you SATA card, I assume you installed a driver??
Can you leave your SATA card in, and boot up at all into a gui?? The reason being that you could then browse to your device manager and uninstall the SATA's driver and the SATA card completely. 

My thinking is a driver issue if you have indeed installed software with your SATA card.


----------



## Julia (18 November 2009)

Nyden said:


> Julia, when you say the CD doesn't play - do you mean it doesn't automatically start, or it's too scratched up? Try clicking into the CD, and looking for something called 'setup'.



Nyden, it just doesn't play.



$20shoes said:


> Did you get any further with this Julia?
> 
> Seems Microsoft know about this issue and don't support it -
> 
> ...




Many thanks, $20 Shoes.  I do appreciate your trouble.  I'm technologically hopeless.  The Microsoft link would seem to indicate it's something that happens reasonably often.
Will have a look at your suggestions, and thanks again.


----------



## drsmith (18 November 2009)

$20shoes said:


> Dr Smith. Grand Stream Dreams is a wealth of knowledge. I would spend some time over on his blog.
> 
> some useful links may be:
> 
> ...



I think the problem is that the motherboard is looking in the wrong place for the OS drive.

There are 6 options for HDD'd. 2xPATA IDE and 4xSATA on 2 channels. IIRC two of the HDD's were showing up under PATA IDE and it was one of these that contained the operating systems. Now I can't get any drives to show up under PATA IDE no matter what I set the On-Chip SATA mode to in the BIOS. All show up under the SATA ports (which is where they are on the mobo and always have been).

The only GUI I have access to is the Windows install disc GUI and command prompt therein. As it stands I can't even reformat a HDD if I wanted to. Mobo is a Gigabyte


----------



## drsmith (18 November 2009)

Finally on the road to recovery I hope.

After clearing CMOS on the MB the above drive locations did not change and the original OS's still will not load but I can reinstall Windows from disc which I am now doing.

Thx for the help and suggestions.


----------



## white_crane (21 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Following the last automatic update from Windows, I'm having difficulty accessing Works Word documents, either those I've created and stored in 'My Documents', or new incoming Word documents.  Am also unable to run a slide show.
> 
> The messages from Windows are copied below:
> Does anyone know what the problem is here and how to fix it?
> ...




Julia, you could try rolling back (uninstalling) the update.  Look for it by date in add/remove programs section.  You may be then able to find a work around for it in the mean time.


----------



## Julia (14 November 2010)

I'm having a weird minor problem with Outlook Express.
When I start the computer, emails download and I can read all of them as normal.
But if I go on to other sites for a while, then return to my inbox, clicking on an email still brings the message up as usual, but only the top section with address, subject etc is there, while the body of the message is empty, despite having been complete an hour earlier.

Closing the program down and bringing it up again makes no difference, but restarting the computer restores the messages in full.

Probably purely a coincidence but about the time this started, I'd changed my plan for a slightly faster speed, following some very large files of photographs having clogged my inbox.

Was further advised by Westnet to tick the box that stopped them holding copies of my emails.

Any solution would be much appreciated.


----------



## captain black (14 November 2010)

Hi Julia, it sounds like you may have changed a setting in Outlook Express or with your ISP settings to download only the email headers rather than download the entire message. Check through any changes you may have made in OE or with your ISP.


----------



## Julia (14 November 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion, Captain Black.  But if that were the case, surely I wouldn't be getting the entire message when I first open the email?


----------



## pixel (14 November 2010)

Julia, I suspect that the program you use "in between" could be messing up your buffers/ OE settings. 
Care to tell us what program you're using before OE loses context? Is it always the same one? Or can it be anything that simply minimizes OE for a while?
You could try and simply minimize OE without running another program; then see if, after restoring OE from the task bar, the bug materialises or whether it requires another program. If the latter, start simple, say "My Computer", browsing some folder; or play a game of Solitaire.

Let us know from which point onwards the OE tables are knackered.

As an aside: Microsoft have apparently started to scale down the effort they put into OE; they're flogging "Windows Live Mail" instead. Requires some getting used to a slightly different mode of operations, but I've made the switch about a year ago and haven't found any functionality problems. It's a pain in the butt, having to adapt to different functionality, but it's usually best to go with the flow.
*Note: If you do decide to install Live Mail, I'd suggest to only select Live Mail and give news feeds, twitter and other twaddle the flick. I'm especially wary of "invitations" to sign up to global services that I don't need. *


----------



## captain black (15 November 2010)

Julia said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Captain Black.  But if that were the case, surely I wouldn't be getting the entire message when I first open the email?




If you've changed to using IMAP rather than POP to download your email then your local settings affect the server settings as IMAP is a 2-way exchange rather than a simple download procedure like POP. If it is a new issue then the logical steps to take are to go back over any changes made since the problem began, including the settings changed by your ISP to delete messages from the server, you may have inadvertently changed another setting in OE or in your ISP's server settings.


----------



## sails (15 November 2010)

Hi Julia,

I'm no techie so get the OK from the other guys before taking my ideas...lol.  Suggest you try their ideas first as that could be a simpler way to fix the problem.

I had an OE problem a couple of years ago and I moved the OE file to another directory, leaving the original empty.  Then, if I remember correctly, when I clicked on the OE icon to start it, a fresh copy of OE was automatically installed.  It was possible that one of the files in OE had somehow become corrupted and installing the fresh copy seemed to put it all back to it's original state.

I then imported the emails from the original OE file to the new one and had no further problem.

At least that's what I think I did - it was a long time ago.  If others with more expertise think it's an OK thing to do, I will explain the steps in more detail.

Do hope it gets sorted for you...


----------



## Whiskers (15 November 2010)

pixel said:


> Julia, I suspect that the program you use "in between" could be messing up your buffers/ OE settings.
> Care to tell us what program you're using before OE loses context? Is it always the same one? Or can it be anything that simply minimizes OE for a while?
> You could try and simply minimize OE without running another program; then see if, after restoring OE from the task bar, the bug materialises or whether it requires another program. If the latter, start simple, say "My Computer", browsing some folder; or play a game of Solitaire.
> 
> ...




I found the same thing when I upgraded a few months ago. Also gave all that other stuff a miss.


----------



## Julia (15 November 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the help.  It doesn't seem to be happening today.

Pixel, what I typically do is open OE, open any emails that are of immediate interest, then use Firefox to log on to ASF, leaving OE open.  After absorbing the ASF wisdom of the day, return to OE and that has been when the problem I described occurred.

Tried closing down OE before opening ASF, then starting it up anew, but it was still the same problem.

Given that it seems OK from last night and again today, and that I'd yesterday morning sent Westnet an email about it, might they have done something at their end?

My apologies for my woeful ignorance.


----------



## disarray (15 November 2010)

how big are your mail files? outlook and outlook express tend to get flakey and corrupt themselves as they approach 2 gigs.

also closing down a program doesn't necessarily kill the process. plenty of times you can close something down and the process will still be running in the background so when you open it again it just goes back to the dodgy process so make sure you kill it properly through task manager before restarting it


----------



## pixel (15 November 2010)

Julia said:


> Thanks to all of you for the help.  It doesn't seem to be happening today.
> 
> Pixel, what I typically do is open OE, open any emails that are of immediate interest, then use Firefox to log on to ASF, leaving OE open.  After absorbing the ASF wisdom of the day, return to OE and that has been when the problem I described occurred.
> 
> ...




Hi Julia,
when it comes to Microsoft products, I've yet to meet someone who is completely devoid of "woeful ignorance"; the main reason being that Bill's mates are inclined to change things as soon as something has been working fine for several months. Hence the nickname "Mighty-Stuffed".

As you've mentioned Firefox - it would be a pretty reasonable guess that there could be some internal conflict between Firefox and OE, as both are using the same lower-level functions (i/o access to the modem that connects your PC with the www). If Microsoft were to apply some subtle changes to the way their Internet Explorer co-operates with Outlook, without first telling the Mozilla team - well, you can imagine the outcome.
(Not saying that is happening deliberately. But accidents do happen, don't they.  )


----------



## Logique (2 December 2010)

There's a new hacker software out there called Firesheep. It makes it easy to invade people's computers via wireless networks.

Google recommend going to the Privacy Tools section and activating the *Encryted Search* tool. at:  http://www.google.com.au/intl/en/privacy_tools.html



> '...Encrypt the search traffic between your computer and Google, helping to protect your search terms and your search results pages from being intercepted by a third party. Try a more secure and private search experience...'


----------



## skc (31 July 2012)

Help please.

Is there a way to save the current windows layout so the next time I turn on the computer, the various programs load automatically and appear in the same positions as they appear now?

E.g. Charts on left monitor, Excel on right hand half, Internet explorer in middle etc.

Thanks


----------



## OzWaveGuy (31 July 2012)

skc said:


> Help please.
> 
> Is there a way to save the current windows layout so the next time I turn on the computer, the various programs load automatically and appear in the same positions as they appear now?
> 
> ...




You could launch the programs by putting the icons into the startup folder - not sure that you will get the layout you require each time, or try something like this that seems to do what you're asking--->  http://www.pchell.com/support/savedesktoplayout.shtml


----------



## skc (31 July 2012)

OzWaveGuy said:


> You could launch the programs by putting the icons into the startup folder - not sure that you will get the layout you require each time, or try something like this that seems to do what you're asking--->  http://www.pchell.com/support/savedesktoplayout.shtml




Not quite what I am after but thanks nonetheless.


----------



## chrislp (31 July 2012)

If you leave all programs open & select standby or sleep rather than shutdown then it will be still there when you turn back on.

Not sure of any other way.


----------



## Julia (31 July 2012)

Since I've downloaded Itunes my computer is extremely slow to get going.  Previously as soon as the desktop appeared I could click on Emails or Firefox and it would be up instantly.  Tonight I cursed for about ten minutes before anything actually happened.  Once up and running, all is quite normal.

Could itunes do this, or should I be looking for another cause?

With thanks.


----------



## CanOz (31 July 2012)

Julia said:


> Since I've downloaded Itunes my computer is extremely slow to get going.  Previously as soon as the desktop appeared I could click on Emails or Firefox and it would be up instantly.  Tonight I cursed for about ten minutes before anything actually happened.  Once up and running, all is quite normal.
> 
> Could itunes do this, or should I be looking for another cause?
> 
> With thanks.




Agree Julia, iTunes is very resource intensive on Windows. I have it on both my PCs and even the new core i5 is laborious.

CanOz


----------



## Julia (31 July 2012)

Thanks, CanOz.  Anyone else with a similar experience?


----------



## chrislp (31 July 2012)

Julia said:


> Since I've downloaded Itunes my computer is extremely slow to get going.  Previously as soon as the desktop appeared I could click on Emails or Firefox and it would be up instantly.  Tonight I cursed for about ten minutes before anything actually happened.  Once up and running, all is quite normal.
> 
> Could itunes do this, or should I be looking for another cause?
> 
> With thanks.




It could be itunes but I don't use the program so not too familiar with it but 10 minutes sounds a bit too long.

It would be best to stop it from loading at start up so you can rule it out as the cause.


----------



## Julia (31 July 2012)

chrislp said:


> It could be itunes but I don't use the program so not too familiar with it but 10 minutes sounds a bit too long.
> 
> It would be best to stop it from loading at start up so you can rule it out as the cause.



With apologies for my ignorance, how do I do that, yet not actually uninstall it?
And then turn it back on when I want to use it to download for my ipod?


----------



## CanOz (31 July 2012)

Julia said:


> With apologies for my ignorance, how do I do that, yet not actually uninstall it?
> And then turn it back on when I want to use it to download for my ipod?




iTunes shouldn't start up if it was closed off before you shut down your PC. 

CanOz


----------



## chrislp (31 July 2012)

If it's as CanOz says then I'm not sure what else. I'm not very familiar with the program so don't want to give the wrong information. 

I would personally use my previous suggestion though to at least rule it out. 

If you want to try it do the following...

Go to Start
Click on Run
In the Open box type msconfig and then click OK
Select the Startup tab at the top
De-select iTunes from the list and click Apply then OK (If it's not ticked or not in the list then that's not the problem.)
Then click restart

If you want to use the program as you have in the past just use the same method you used previously. It will still be on your computer but will not open automatically when Windows starts.


----------



## Boggo (31 July 2012)

Julia said:


> With apologies for my ignorance, how do I do that, yet not actually uninstall it?
> And then turn it back on when I want to use it to download for my ipod?




Julia, type in *msconfig* in the search for files and folders etc start menu, it should bring up this window, go to the startup tab and follow the instructions on the pic below (remove the tick and hit apply).

Basically what it will do is disable itunes from starting up when your computer starts.
(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (31 July 2012)

in together chris


----------



## chrislp (1 August 2012)

Boggo said:


> in together chris




Your descriptions better with the pictures. 

Julia I just installed itunes & can confirm as CanOZ said that it doesn't start up at boot. There are two other files which are a part of itunes which are best to be left alone so please ignore my original suggestion.

Wish I could help; someone else may be more familiar with this problem.


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 July 2020)

Reviving an old thread but does anyone know much about iPad's?

I'm trying to sort this out for a family member interstate so looking at the device physically is not an option. They're not great with computers but can follow instructions etc no worries.

This is an iPad with a 4G SIM card in it and that's the only means by which it is connected to the outside world. That is, there's no Wi-Fi being used.

Data service is with Telstra. That's Telstra as such not a reseller etc and this is a prepaid data only service. Reception shouldn't be an issue as they haven't moved location etc. I've confirmed that other people with Telstra mobile data and voice services at this location are not having problems.

The Telstra app shows that they've got plenty of credit with unused data not expiring until December 2020.

Now the problem is that all of a sudden they can only access very few websites. The Bureau of Meteorology works, so does the ABC and so do some state government (Tas) departments but not others (the fire brigade site works, fire.tas.gov.au, but not any others I've asked them to try).

Everything else from YouTube to forums like this one through to corporate websites, newspaper or TV network sites and so on are all no go, server cannot be found. I've had them try everything from US and UK sites to local businesses just down the road from where they are, all no go apart from the BOM, ABC and the fire brigade.

I've had them read out details, eg current weather conditions and news headlines, from those sites and confirmed that yes they are seeing the current up to date version not something that's cached etc.

They are also not receiving emails to their @icloud.com address (that's the generic Apple setup for those unfamiliar).

They assure me they haven't changed any settings and that it "just died" in terms of online access. I've had them go through it and confirm that it's not in airplane mode or anything like that, mobile data is on, Wi-Fi is off.

Yes the iPad is fully charged and has been powered off and back on etc. 

Now my thinking is that this is a Telstra problem since if the iPad hardware had failed then surely it would lose access completely and not just to most sites with a few exceptions? I thought however that I'd seek opinions before I go hassling Telstra about it, something which I'm expecting to be a somewhat painful experience waiting on hold and so on.

Any thoughts?


----------



## PZ99 (8 July 2020)

They could try installing an alternative web browser from the app store.

Also maybe ask them what operating system it's using. 

If it's not using the latest O/S or browser software some sites will work while others won't.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 July 2020)

It worked fine at one stage and then declined ?

May be an issue with the sim card.

You could try Telstra Crowd Support.

https://crowdsupport.telstra.com.au/


----------



## qldfrog (8 July 2020)

PZ99 said:


> They could try installing an alternative web browser from the app store.
> 
> Also maybe ask them what operating system it's using.
> 
> If it's not using the latest O/S or browser software some sites will work while others won't.



As suggested, they may have corrupted one add in, or missing one.
I do not know about ios but on browsers i use, there are security levels, if you are too strict you have to autorise specific sites to allow them.
Lastly, what is the time date on the  ipad, if the Clock is out of wack, the security authentication token of websites might be seen as expired and your web page blocked
Hard to troubleshot like that and i do not own apple..


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 July 2020)

Thanks for responses everyone. 

Some more over the phone troubleshooting and I'm thinking it's a Telstra problem since it worked slightly better tonight, it could access another site that it wouldn't access previously. It's hard to grasp why an issue with the iPad itself would do that so I'm assuming a Telstra problem.

Time and date is correct - good suggestion though, thanks I hadn't thought of that one.

I'll post again when I get this sorted......


----------



## cutz (9 July 2020)

Hi Smurf1976

Suggest saving important stuff to the icloud then doing a full factory erase and reset.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 July 2020)

Update - it turned out to be a Telstra issue.

In short, the pre-paid data was in date and had plenty of data remaining but for reasons unknown had flagged as unpaid and was thus severely restricted by Telstra. It's a 12 month plan and seemed to have gone "expired" after 6 months by the looks of it.

Sorted that out with Telstra and all working.


----------



## cutz (24 September 2020)

Hi Folks.

I have keyword blocking and website blocking set up on my smart router, this is something I have always done,  I'm trying to protect my household from inappropriate material, one of the sites I block is news.com.au for obvious reasons.

Much to my horror recently I was able to access news.com.au with Norton's VPN turned on,  this is a feature which came installed in it's newest upgrade.

Is there any way of blocking sites and preventing access via a VPN from within my router/firewall ??


----------

